# Singapore International Detailing Event 2013!



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

*Singapore International Detailing Event 2013! Lambos, Aston, BMWs......*

I visit Singapore a lot, living at the top of Australia, its cheaper and quicker to travel to Singapore than to any other Australian capital city! I first contacted Alfred, when I was chasing up some Kancoat. I got to meet up with him twice last year, cool being able to catch up with people with the same interests when ever I'm there!

This trip was great! This event was put together after I gave Alfred the dates to my Singapore holiday! It was great! There were a few Singapore guys, a few Malaysian guys that drove down, my friend David from Indoneasia that flew across, and my friend Kostas came all the way over from Greece for a break as well! Pretty cool when you can just get on the phone and tell a heap of guys to come over!

Anyway, it was pretty much a very nice meet and greet, got to exchange ideas, and we also got to play with some very nice cars as well! A pair of Lamborghini Superleggeras (with a third inside!), an Aston Martin Rapide, a BMW 335i and an M3. Kostas went to Malaysia and visited a few detailing shops and Osren there, I wanted to go, but had to do the family thing.  Got to feast on the local food as well, watching Kostas with the chopsticks hurt, I was laughing that much! 

We are going to organise a big meeting for Singapore Autosalon, April 2014, so start saving! There will hopefully be a few UK guys coming over, and I'll be bringing a few Aussies over with me too!

I did a quick sort of the photo's, hopefully they seem ok. Anyway, enough of me talking, here's some pics!

BMW 6 series. This was polished with ArtDeShine fine nano compound to show 50/50.





































BMW 335i. This gloss monster got ArtDeShine ArtDeSpiros coating, then topped with ArtDeSicko hybrid improved coating! Love this stuff! It's very similar to Kancoat hybrid spray coating. 









































































Lamborghini LP570-4. This beast got the super rock hard ArtDeShine 9H ArtDeAaron coating, then topped with ArtDeShine ArtDeSpiros coating. Very well protected, and lovely gloss hard to achieve on white. 

The carbon engine cover, carbon doors, and the wheels were all coated in ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko hybrid coating! Very impressive stuff this one!
















































































































































































































Lamborghini LP550-2. This weapon had 27 coats of ArtDeSicko hybrid coating about a year before! Absolutely crazy beading on this one! :doublesho














































Aston Martin Rapide. This one was a dream to polish. Very nice paint on a very classy car! Kostas and I had a play around with ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant on the bonnet. Awesome shine!  We removed that, and it was coated with ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko hybrid improved coating! 


































































































































































































































Heres a few randoms.

This was a pretty cool Kia Cerato Koup that was parked close by! It was rocking Advans and Voltex rear wing!



















I forgot to mention that there was two magazine photoshoots that happened over the weekend! One was a motorbike magazine that was doing an article on bike detailing! I might be famous now lol!  I'll get hold of the articles and post them when I get them! 

Heres a quick photo I grabbed with the iPhone. Nice 50/50 demonstration with the extremely easy to use ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko hybrid improved coating! I love this hybrid coating! Lovely darkening effect, wipe on buff off, job done! 










Lunch on the first day! Green curry, Tom Yum soup, fried fish, veges, and we had mango sticky rice afterwards!










Dinner on the first night! I love this type of food! Most of this was cooked over charcoal, Singapore BBQ style!










Lunch with the boys before going home! I think one dish was intestines, another was pork ribs, another was pig liver, and not sure what was the last one. Yummo!










The boys! Kostas, David, and I posing for a pic with the Lambo coated with 27 odd layers of ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko hybrid coating! 










Just happy to be there!










Everyone together! From left to right - Ray, Benny, Mak, David, Sunny, Alfred, Matty, Kostas, Ivan.










I have to thank Alfred, Mak, and the ArtDeShine crew for making this happen!

I'll make sure this happens again next year, I think we have decided to make it happen around the time of Singapore Autosalon in April. Huge car show for those who don't know. Singapore F1 time is too much chaos. This is an open invitation to everyone, so start saving! It was a ton of fun, got to meet some great people too! 

.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Awesome write up, thanks for sharing!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Great little write up and photos. 
Can see you had a really good time.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great write up and pics cars and food looked awesome


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks like a lot of fun, I spent a lot of time in singers when I lived in Brunei. How come the AM is on British plates? good Makan too!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Looks like you had one hell of a good time, jealous. Hope Kostas behaved himself


----------



## paul200 (Jun 8, 2012)

All those look amazing, and I'm really hungry now! How did a 6 series suddenly turn into the F30 3 series though? That's even put Dynamo to shame haha


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Kostos was telling me how awesome the trip was.. other than his 20 odd hour travel time haha..

Spoke to Matt on facebook the other day and he was telling me how much he loved the festool and that he's selling all his flex's to replace them


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

paul200 said:


> All those look amazing, and I'm really hungry now! How did a 6 series suddenly turn into the F30 3 series though? That's even put Dynamo to shame haha


Very well spotted! :wave:

We had a BMW M3 hanging around too, just going through photos at the moment. I'll split them up, thanks for noticing! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> Kostos was telling me how awesome the trip was.. other than his 20 odd hour travel time haha..


Singapore Airlines is bliss actually. The economy class is better than some other airlines business class! So much room, even for a big fella like me! 



CraigQQ said:


> Spoke to Matt on facebook the other day and he was telling me how much he loved the festool and that he's selling all his flex's to replace them


Haha! Must be giving up detailing and downgrading then? :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks like you guys had an awesoms time - going by the pics Kostos posted on facebook too :thumb:
guess they can't get decent rotaries in Singapore so they make do with the festools?..


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

WoW:argie::thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, it was an awesome time! 

Start saving up for next year, it'll be a great holiday for you all!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> Kostos was telling me how awesome the trip was.. other than his 20 odd hour travel time haha..
> 
> Spoke to Matt on facebook the other day and he was telling me how much he loved the festool and that he's selling all his flex's to replace them


:lol: I've also sold all your product and replaced them with poisonous snakes :thumb:

No way does ANY matt quit flexin'


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Matty, next year is gonna be big. I can't wait for us all to meet, eat, and detail on such a large scale. Anyone interested get saving cause it's on like donkey kong


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

stangalang said:


> :lol: I've also sold all your product and replaced them with poisonous snakes :thumb:
> 
> No way does ANY matt quit flexin'


what a b!tch :lol: knew you were dodgy matt  

haha.. we still talking about polisher's there?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> what a b!tch :lol: knew you were dodgy matt
> 
> haha.. we still talking about polisher's there?


Maybe 

Put a couple of extra bits in for you to play with too dude :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Maybe
> 
> Put a couple of extra bits in for you to play with too dude :thumb:


Cheers  Better get some mice to feed my new pet snakes your sending :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Matty, next year is gonna be big. I can't wait for us all to meet, eat, and detail on such a large scale. Anyone interested get saving cause it's on like donkey kong


Damn straight! I'm already looking forward to it! 

Might have to organise Malaysia, Thailand, and Indonesia trip from Singapore as well. All very close and cheap too!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Damn straight! I'm already looking forward to it!
> 
> Might have to organise Malaysia, Thailand, and Indonesia trip from Singapore as well. All very close and cheap too!


Are you thinking a fortnight then?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Damn straight! I'm already looking forward to it!
> 
> Might have to organise Malaysia, Thailand, and Indonesia trip from Singapore as well. All very close and cheap too!


come to Scotland instead.. we have haggis :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> come to Scotland instead.. we have haggis :lol:


Mmmm haggis.

As much as I do actually love it, I can't deny I prefer to eatasian style. I get mocked a lot but I could eat Asian food morning noon and night


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*Asia rotaries and DA*

Hi I m using this Japanese machineand is great for Asia user. Hope you guys like it :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Think I will stick with the flex


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> come to Scotland instead.. we have haggis :lol:


I was there in October! Edinburgh and Dundas Castle! :wave:

Haggis is alright, don't know what people go on about? I'll get you eating some good stuff in Singapore when you come over Craig!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Are you thinking a fortnight then?


At a minimum! :thumb:


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

awesome write up and you've got some good pictures :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Mmmm haggis.
> 
> As much as I do actually love it, I can't deny I prefer to eatasian style. I get mocked a lot but I could eat Asian food morning noon and night


You'll fit right in! Singapore is a very nice blend of everything, but I love going up in the hills with Alfred and eating where the locals eat! I still can't get Alfred drunk enough to get him up on the karaoke though! Kostas wouldn't do it either! :lol:


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*Artdeshine Client*

The AM is my client from UK. He bougth it from UK and send to SG



G105ALY said:


> Looks like a lot of fun, I spent a lot of time in singers when I lived in Brunei. How come the AM is on British plates? good Makan too!


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

freaking awesome! It's a shame that sicko couldnt be there  maybe next time


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

sicko said:


> freaking awesome! It's a shame that sicko couldnt be there  defintely next time


edited for accuracy


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great pics and write up Matty :thumb:

Im a tad confused now I thought artdeaaron was the hybrid coating like 1k and artdesicko was the hydrophillic coating?


----------



## gomzi (Oct 2, 2008)

awesome pics....


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great pictures and some lovely car there.


----------



## Nemegog (Jan 27, 2012)

Who is who from left to right in everyone together picture? Raven?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Great pics and write up Matty :thumb:
> 
> Im a tad confused now I thought artdeaaron was the hybrid coating like 1k and artdesicko was the hydrophillic coating?


Don't confuse me lol! I'll have to ask Alfred again! 

ArtDeSicko is an epic beading gloss monster improved hybrid coating, this is truly epic this one! Ask Kostas about when we wiped it over the white Lamborghini's carbon spoiler! :doublesho

I brought myself 3 bottles of the ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko as well as the ArtDeShine ArtDeNano, which is the normal hybrid coating. Both are out of this world! 

*edit* the ArtDeAaron here is The Hcrystal 9H. I think Alfred or Mak renamed it. We used this one on the white Lamborghini. It's super high pure silica content (highest on the market), extremely hard coating this one! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nemegog said:


> Who is who from left to right in everyone together picture? Raven?


I'll get Alfred to name everybody mate. :thumb:

*edit* picture updated!


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*complusory*

Stang as i say next year you will be here with me to official the event. Further admin issue i will score for you and we make it more detailer family event to celebrate and poping up wine.

Public detailing and passerby can watch your live detailing.

Car show girl assist you


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Im a tad confused now I thought artdeaaron was the hybrid coating like 1k and artdesicko was the hydrophillic coating?





-Raven- said:


> Don't confuse me lol! I'll have to ask Alfred again!


1K, 2K, 9H, Crystal Coat, Artdesicko - and that's what we know about so far.

The choices are bewildering, and needs a simple graphic to distinguish between them 

Matty, can you also ask/clarify the reasoning behind the naming structure of ArtDeChem & ArtDeShine. 
As there is a ArtDeChem 2K Coat and ArtDeShine Crystal Coat.









TIA :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

cyanide69 said:


> 1K, 2K, 9H, Crystal Coat, Artdesicko - and that's what we know about so far.
> 
> The choices are bewildering, and needs a simple graphic to distinguish between them
> 
> ...


That's the problem when you're dealing with a manufacturer, and not a rebottler! Lots of choices! :lol:

Some are pre-production versions mate. :thumb:


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*My apologise*

My apologis. I have alot of coating from soft medium to hard coat. As manufacturer these are the types i make that why got so many name given. I have run out of logic that why i got to name my chemical after a person name and with an chemical code e.g. artdeaaron is the DW member name aaron, he is tough so i name my 9H crystal along his name and now i rename it as H-Crystal.

Obsidian is chosen to become artdeshine car care series in final is Obsidian Automobile Care. This is for Mattew

Artdechem and artdenano were the first name i bottle and thereafter artedsicko for the cristo chemical , artdespiros for the cystal caot, artdekotsos for the obsidian wax and artdekeegan for the hybrid chemical 1K (new version) artderaven is for the siligel coat ( new version)

However Artdesicko, artdespiros, artdekeegan and artderaven is 2013 new version products and is going testing in asia.

There will be testing sample again in May 2013 for EU.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko and ArtDeNano will be going on my Lexus IS-F very soon! I'm a wax man at heart, but **** it! I can't hold out any longer! :lol:

I can't get enough of these hybrid coatings! Stupidly easy to use and epic monster gloss! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

First of all I would like to say a big Thank you to Alfred and Mak, they did everything possible to feel like home even i was about 12k miles away (Craig it was 22 hours trip not 20 lol).
Alfred gave us the chance to play with some amazing cars and do anything we like 

Everything in Singapore is great, people are friendly you feel safe everywhere, and weather is dream 

It was a great experience working with all these cars and meeting people sharing same passion.

Enough said lets the pics do the talking










Product mega impressed me was Artdesicko, great finish it can be used to all surfaces and dead easy to apply and remove










A nice 50/50 on chore exhaust from Alfred using his magic sponge and organic shampoo










A 50/50 on this lovely M3 CLS using ADS polishes and pads



















Alfred is another natural born Festooligan too 










M3 money shots :doublesho



















Of course Matty and David had the chance to work first time in their life with a decent machine ( David is using the Rupes system )




























Some BMW shots














































Some times life is a  so we continued our boring work with the Lambos :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Artdesicko is amazing products leaves an amazing finish to the paint










Maybe its not the best picture but it shows how it darkens and deeps the paint :doublesho










Matty felt in love with the green cable thats why he asked for a green applicator :wave:










Artdesicko can really used all over the car










Final pics





































After fitting in the Lambo I decided to delay my diet 










Next one was










As always a green cable is next to shinny things 



















TBH I felt funny wearing my civinfo tshirt while playing with a lambo :lol::lol:










This shinny beast used to be the first car wearing my ADS Wax Artdekotsos - soon to be launched :cool -



























































































Sometimes polishing lambo all time can be very boring thats why we decided to do a brand new Aston Rapide :lol:



















Sunlight is always best for 50/50 shots










Finished product


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome pics Kostas! 

David and I are still waiting for our money! You said if we used your Festool, you'd pay us $100!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

I m willing to pay you the extra $100 to sell your Flex and buy a proper machine


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Very very nice indeed Kosta. You seemed to enjoy you trip there, tried new products on really nice cars. Full of experiences. Congrats to Alfred as well for organizing it. Well done to everyone involved.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Spyco said:


> Very very nice indeed Kosta. You seemed to enjoy you trip there, tried new products on really nice cars. Full of experiences. Congrats to Alfred as well for organizing it. Well done to everyone involved.


Yes I echo the above well done to all 

:thumb:


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

It doesnt matter what nationality you are ,or how far you are ...(distance)
you just prove that ..
:thumb::thumb: thanks for the great pics :argie:and the great write up ..


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*i also got use*

Hhahha 100 dollars.

I got use also

nice machine

then how my Flex going to put where


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

So he owes you too Alfred? Kostas' turn to buy us Tiger next time! 

(p.s. we have to get Mak drunk!)


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice photos, the black lambo looks stunning:argie:
Looking forward to the ADS wax being released:thumb:


----------



## spectral (Apr 2, 2013)

nice write up and pictures... where can I find all these products in Singapore??


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

Many Thanks to Alfred with his superb Artdeshine Products that we had this wonderful gathering...nice to know you in person alfred..and its been my honour to know all the great detailers (Kostos, Matty and all others which I dont really remember the names, my pardon) 

hope to see you guys again next year and with all others


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely pics Kostas, not jealous at all


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

spectral said:


> nice write up and pictures... where can I find all these products in Singapore??


Autobacs has them! Talk to Alfred, he help you!


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Autobacs has them! Talk to Alfred, he help you!


did you get anything from AUtobacs Matty?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Really great pictures did someone mention car show girls next year if so tickets are booked :thumb:


----------



## tontsy (Apr 19, 2012)

that Rapide  
the interior, is finer than anything on MTV Cribbs lol.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

blackjz said:


> did you get anything from AUtobacs Matty?


No. I resisted the temptation. 

I was interested in the Japanese products because I haven't seen them before, but couldn't read what they all did! :lol:

I nearly got some Soft99 waxes like King Of Gloss or Premium Authentic to replace my just about empty Naviwax Dark, but to be honest, I think I'm getting sick of waxes. I still got 7 x 50ml DefWax waxes that I haven't even touched. 

If I didn't have to carry everything back on the plane, I would have stocked up on exotic motor oils and crap for my cars that we don't get in Australia. Even the stuff we do get in Australia was 2/3 - 1/2 price in Singapore! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

tontsy said:


> that Rapide
> the interior, is finer than anything on MTV Cribbs lol.


It was easily the best quality car there to be honest. Easily!!! 

I love the 2 door Astons, but the Rapide looks weird. You can see why they made it like that though, there's heaps of room and ample head height in the back. Even for a 6'2" guy like me!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Goodfella36 said:


> Really great pictures did someone mention car show girls next year if so tickets are booked :thumb:


yep! 4 to every guy! :wave:


----------



## Monkeyboy (Nov 19, 2006)

Did anyone try a sample at orchard towers on orchard road ???


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Orchard is for tourists , only thing you have to do is trust a local


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Monkeyboy said:


> Did anyone try a sample at orchard towers on orchard road ???


Haha..... The 4 floors of.........


----------



## Monkeyboy (Nov 19, 2006)

Kotsos said:


> Orchard is for tourists , only thing you have to do is trust a local


Yes I know the towers are for tourists, but the majority of people in Singapore for the show were just that and the towers is a 'meeting' point to begin your night.

Most don't make it past there ..........


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> yep! 4 to every guy! :wave:


aww don't tease me


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> yep! 4 to every guy! :wave:


Matty is right, Singapore climate is very hot so you need one to wipe your sweat and other three to make you sweating :lol:



Monkeyboy said:


> Yes I know the towers are for tourists, but the majority of people in Singapore for the show were just that and the towers is a 'meeting' point to begin your night.
> 
> Most don't make it past there ..........


Our guide was local 
You don't have to water a flower if you want to cut it especially when everything is a phone call/sms/ email away :doublesho



Goodfella36 said:


> aww don't tease me


Start saving


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Goodfella36 said:


> aww don't tease me


Cut to bad boys scene at the apartment "hey chet" "detective, wheres your wife, hows the kids" :lol:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Cut to bad boys scene at the apartment "hey chet" "detective, wheres your wife, hows the kids" :lol:


That's it go and spoil the thought of it for me hey a man can look lol.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Goodfella36 said:


> That's it go and spoil the thought of it for me hey a man can look lol.


Sorry couldn't resist. Mate i hope you can come, if a few of us from uk could do it and meet a few from other countries its gotta be the most wide spread dw meet yet for sure?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Sorry couldn't resist. Mate i hope you can come, if a few of us from uk could do it and meet a few from other countries its gotta be the most wide spread dw meet yet for sure?


its more a case of can I go on my own or do I have to take the wife to be allowed to go lol or can I afford to take her to the Maldives to be let to go on this one


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Goodfella36 said:


> its more a case of can I go on my own or do I have to take the wife to be allowed to go lol or can I afford to take her to the Maldives to be let to go on this one


Maldives AND singapore? SHEEEEEEEEEEEEIT


----------



## Monkeyboy (Nov 19, 2006)

Better to go to the 4 floors on your own !!!


FOR SURE !!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking write up mate, fantastic experience that, looks like you enjoyed it :thumb:


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*yes*

Yes I bring there but orhard tower is full of old nutty now. Now new joy at one hidden place LOL





Monkeyboy said:


> Did anyone try a sample at orchard towers on orchard road ???


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*4 th floor*

Hahah 4Th florr philipnas. Nothing special i got good joy and just on my iphone and click to see and buy online and type of coating service you need.:wave::lol:



Monkeyboy said:


> Better to go to the 4 floors on your own !!!
> 
> FOR SURE !!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Do they have special fish there?


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*you miss this*

Raven you miss this


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Great experience! 
Mhhhh I'd like to take a trip like that!


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*join next year*

So join next year

more fun and more things.

detail car in public.



Giobart said:


> Great experience!
> Mhhhh I'd like to take a trip like that!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

alfred said:


> Raven you miss this


Haha! That's when you and Kostas were taking photos of the girls behind us! 

But seriously, thank you for holding this event mate! I'm proud to have ArtDeShine Authentication, and being able to travel the world detailing exotics! See you in a few months!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Haha! That's when you and Kostas were taking photos of the girls behind us!
> 
> But seriously, thank you for holding this event mate! I'm proud to have ArtDeShine Authentication, and being able to travel the world detailing exotics! See you in a few months!


When are you coming to the UK :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Goodfella36 said:


> When are you coming to the UK :thumb:


Not in the foreseeable future. 

There will be another trip or two to Singapore this year, and maybe a trip to Japan at the start of next year for Tokyo AutoSalon. 

And don't forget next April we got Singapore International Detailing Event 2014 at Singapore AutoSalon! It's going to be huge, and might include trips to a few countries!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Not in the foreseeable future.
> 
> There will be another trip or two to Singapore this year, and maybe a trip to Japan at the start of next year for Tokyo AutoSalon.
> 
> And don't forget next April we got Singapore International Detailing Event 2014 at Singapore AutoSalon! It's going to be huge, and might include trips to a few countries!


Think I need to win the lottery.


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*sept i going UK*

I m waiting for my winning number. But i m coming UK in sept to meet up Stang - Mattew.


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

we need more pictures


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

alfred said:


> I m waiting for my winning number. But i m coming UK in sept to meet up Stang - Mattew.


That will be good :thumb:


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

alfred said:


> Raven you miss this


crazy pict alfredd..wicked Matt


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*I m crazy and naugthy*























Hahaaahahahh i m crazy and naugthy sometime

As long we are happy and see all my members ahve fun and joy.

I will be more happy.

Look out for artdeshine MOHS PHPS coat testing gathering.

See video on the meet

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=496552897046613&set=vb.100000757221616&type=2&theater#

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=496376037064299&set=vb.100000757221616&type=2&theater#

A female detailer learning from Indonesia David

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=495163433852226&set=vb.100000757221616&type=2&theater#

Raven in action

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=495098443858725&set=vb.100000757221616&type=2&theater#



blackjz said:


> crazy pict alfredd..wicked Matt


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

I feel like star lol

I m going to visit uk september or october so it will be great gathering again with Alfred Matt and many more.

I think its Davids time to upload few pics taken with his Nikon D3


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

alfred said:


> View attachment 29950
> 
> 
> View attachment 29953
> ...


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*what*

i learn bump, epic now what is fonzy lol



stangalang said:


> alfred said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 29950
> ...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

*meet the fonz*


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

Kotsos said:


> I feel like star lol
> 
> I m going to visit uk september or october so it will be great gathering again with Alfred Matt and many more.
> 
> I think its Davids time to upload few pics taken with his Nikon D3


yes, you are the star mate..travelled very long way from Greece...

i will upload the picts soon..just got the files transferred from my camera...btw i am uploading them to Facebook if thats ok


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Make sure you post them up David! I think I got some more photos here somewhere too!


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

I will Matty..dont worry..will be uploaded today


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha! Sweet! 

Maybe see you in two months time in Singapore for Ginetta delivery!


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*yes*

They told me is in june now getting the emmision test. Cannot delivered because singpaore this car failed emmission test. so got to get the emmsion test pass in UK then can ship lol



-Raven- said:


> Haha! Sweet!
> 
> Maybe see you in two months time in Singapore for Ginetta delivery!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That cool. Even more chance of me coming over for it then!


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*Apply artdeshine Mohs PHPS part A and Part B*

So apply the MOHS PHPS convert to SIo2 from the part A and part B on these super car. ginetta red colour one street and one track version. will be label artdeshine for the track race.

These two model GT3 and G40R

















This diagram show better hahahha.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

When you find out delivery date, I'll book my ticket. David was going to come over too! 

I'm very keen to see the mega expensive plasma coating machine as well!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Got to love traveling internationally to play with cool cars!


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

sick alfred..so we are getting 2 red ones?


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

condition of the first car we did. E92 M3










http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/17182_10151310635611750_1076349250_n.jpg[/IMG]

Kostos did his magic with his magic wand 










some 50/50 this done with Fine Compound with orange polish pad (correct me if i am wrong alfred) 










2ND Car is 645ci, this was my first doing 6 series










condition is not too bad, with pretty swirls all over the car, we tested using ultra fine compound with polish pad




























I ended up using Flex 3401 with criss-cross short wool pad with fine compound










the results of 645ci


















































































2 ladies are in the queue 










Benny doing his magic with organic car shampoo (multi purpose cleaner) with magic sponge...really guys, this thing is magic




























clean plastic, and topped with artdesicko (this thing can be used for any surface) crazy...yes but it exists














































cleaning dirt which cant be cleaned with normal washing, with magic sponge and organic shampoo

[IMG]http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/564118_10151310636321750_1729199833_n.jpg










lets try for something more nasty 





































it helps with door handle scratches as well...one word guys.. M A G I C



















this is the super coating 










applying on lambo rims



















nice beading



















on carbon surface










clean lambo engine bay with usual combo n topped with artdesicko










Italian finest  after 9H ArtDeAaron coating, then topped with ArtDeSpiros, extreme protection with awesome gloss































































































































Benny cleaning windows 










nice gloss on white paint and carbon mirror



















Happy detailing with happy guys 










next would be british lady, aston martin Rapide 






























































































































































































Next another German Lady, 3 series










Matty with his serious face finishing the bootlid with finishing pad and Nano gloss compound










kostos and Matty doing it tag team



















after 3steps compounding and polishing...niceee...for protection was Artdespiros and artdesicko














































Last, is the best part..Lamborghini Gallardo LP-550-2..which already had 27layers of artdesicko , we just made her freshen up a bit


----------



## spectral (Apr 2, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> Autobacs has them! Talk to Alfred, he help you!


I am only find NGPS, HWR, Glass coating and 1K coating from Autobacs, I had to contact Alfred from website to buy the windscreen coating direct.

Just wanted to know where else can I find the whole range of products.


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*Nice presentation*

Hi David Kotsos and Matty nice picture presented in this thread. We are doing unusual thing in a magic way. Play with matrix on the coating over another coating.

Hope that the meet up we share the real meaning of coating.

One type of coating of it own formula serve it own features, However chemical in the coating serve basic function like beads, hydrophobic, anti dirt, sleek gloss and etc.

All brands have it individual formulation to cope with the above effect that competing the function.

However artdeshine, is different that we got so many and yet can matrix the coating for the best result in apperance and get the most effect out of it. This is advantage that i use almost all chemical to make coating. It will name the chemical later.

Although is very tedious but the different can see instantly on whit and black.

As for durability is still cape within 6 months to 18 months for additive added to against detergent contain harsh alkaline because hydrophobic agent enemy is alkaline not more than ph 11.

But for bonding durability is 1 year to 5 five years depend on the coating Base chemical is used.

This is what only the manufacturer the chemical will know and can obtain it when ask for. But not all because it is secret.

However they tell you basically base on MSDS which have to declared for shipping and handling. generally is give in percentage but not wt units.

In most common base ingredient are silica, silicon, siloxane, silane silazane and infact all the "S" family. All these can convert to SIo2. PHPS is also the sub of this ingredient. The S behind the PHPs is silazane(S)

Then they will be modified it to either to organic or inorganic. This is very long subject. Under this family of chemistry is a very huge family. So the chemist will have to RND it for a better formulation to serve the need for car care or we called surface treatment. Ans also the price you want to pay. Higher percentage is more expensive but sometime to high also cannot it will not bond properly.

It is too long to briefly share but i have to stop here if not there is no room to write.LOL


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*autobacs*

Hi sorry autobacs is only DIY types. For those Pro series only can obtain from detailing shop. Because need some demon to show you and also the best preapration method.

Thank you support Artdeshine.

Alfred



spectral said:


> I am only find NGPS, HWR, Glass coating and 1K coating from Autobacs, I had to contact Alfred from website to buy the windscreen coating direct.
> 
> Just wanted to know where else can I find the whole range of products.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Outstanding!

I cant wait til all these products are released.

ArtDeSicko looks phenomenal.


----------



## spectral (Apr 2, 2013)

alfred said:


> Hi sorry autobacs is only DIY types. For those Pro series only can obtain from detailing shop. Because need some demon to show you and also the best preapration method.
> 
> Thank you support Artdeshine.
> 
> Alfred


No problem, Alfred. I understand your statement why the need for demo as shown by Joel from EmpireB Grooming whom took her time to explain to me how to DIY with the Windscreen Coating.

I would say, I am a converted of ActdeChem product after using the Windscreen Coating.

Just very recently, I had purchased NGPS and HWR from Antobacs and will very much like to know where else I can buy the other range of product from ActDeChem.

It is a real pity to see such wonderful product launched from Singapore from unable to purchase from local retail.


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*page me*

join my Fb and page me. artdeshine alfred



spectral said:


> No problem, Alfred. I understand your statement why the need for demo as shown by Joel from EmpireB Grooming whom took her time to explain to me how to DIY with the Windscreen Coating.
> 
> I would say, I am a converted of ActdeChem product after using the Windscreen Coating.
> 
> ...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome pics David! 

Hopefully we can add some Ginetta pics later on!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Brilliant photo's David..

I'm jealous of you all.. maybe next year


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Brilliant photo's David..
> 
> I'm jealous of you all.. maybe next year


Ok Craig I need a finish like that black 3 series stunning :thumb:

Some fantastic pics and finish wow


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*craig*

Craig on your hand. Make it transparent lol:lol:

QUOTE=Derekh929;4054114]Ok Craig I need a finish like that black 3 series stunning :thumb:

Some fantastic pics and finish wow[/QUOTE]


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You better be there next year Craig! Start saving mate!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

I would love to make it 2014 but airfare from the US is quite expensive.... What a great opportunity to be able to use all the products and have guidance from the man that invented them.


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Awesome pics David!
> 
> Hopefully we can add some Ginetta pics later on!


thanks Matty..lets keep our fingers crossed for the Ginetta 



CraigQQ said:


> Brilliant photo's David..
> 
> I'm jealous of you all.. maybe next year


thanks for the compliment Craig..yeah next year should be more people coming in from around the world...Alfred is arranging something big and crazy for us


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rzatch1 said:


> I would love to make it 2014 but airfare from the US is quite expensive.... What a great opportunity to be able to use all the products and have guidance from the man that invented them.


yeah, the airfare part is the downside. Accomodation and everything else is pretty good. Singapore is the gateway to Asia, you can co anywhere from here for very cheap! Great base for a great holiday!


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

And you can find some <<friendly fish> >there


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*Fish and chick*

Fish and chick not fish and chip hahhahh



spiros said:


> And you can find some <<friendly fish> >there


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*i fly*

I fly so make it easy for every one.

I intend to fly USA but do not know which state to starts first ahhahhah:lol:

However i m flying to USA.

Get cheap arifare and hotel form here http://www.zuji.com.sg/



rzatch1 said:


> I would love to make it 2014 but airfare from the US is quite expensive.... What a great opportunity to be able to use all the products and have guidance from the man that invented them.


----------

